# Brute force bumper



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Looking for a good front bumper, whether it be custom or not. I've searched the forum all over and have seen the White Rhino (I think?), Moose, HL, the Warn bumper, Bison, and some other. I'm looking for more a cover/replacement for the stock plastic piece. Not looking to be pushing trees down, i just want something tough, good looking, and unique. If anyone knows someone that makes a custom bumper for a brute that's good. I liked the one by White Rhino, i just really wish it was a little closer in. My dream bumper would be a sized down FabFours bumper for a brute. Like those big, powdercoated heavy duty truck bumpers. 

http://www.fabfours.com/H1851image/AlbumID/7626-423

I mean just imagine how good one of those would look sized down on a brute!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally think the Moose is the best looking and best for what it's for. It's definitely a brush guard for sure, though. I see what your saying because I too am not real big on putting a big heavy duty bumper on top of the stock plastic one. The stock one IMO, looks good but is very flimsy.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, i just don't want something that covers that much. I ripped the stock one off pushing someone. Got caught and when i backed up it ripped through


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Something similar happened to me. Was out using the brute, reversed and a what do you know a tree jumps in front of me... Needless to say I had to get a new bumper from cheapcycleparts. 
That moose looks really good to me, but i don't like the price tag.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are wanting something like that truck bumper then the HL aluminum cover is probably the closest thing to it. Personally I like my Moose bumpers, the front one protects the headlights and all and has been very sturdy on my bike, not to mention its actually pretty lightweight considering its size. The only downfall to the moose is that they can be a bit of a pain to install sometimes. I think the Warn bumper looks cool and it appears to be well built, but I got my Moose front & rear bumpers together for less than the cost of that Warn. The Bison bumpers are real similar to the Moose, I think I actually saw a new design for the Bison not too long ago that looked better than the old ones.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sry forgot to put the pics in the first time...


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice shed you have there filthy, I now see why you like wrenching on your brute. Lol. Don't mean to thread hijack but what receiver hitch is that, looks sturdy.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Looks pretty good. I may think about the moose. I just dont want something too big. By the way, where'd you get the www.mudinmyblood.com stickers? I need some!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Nice shed you have there filthy, I now see why you like wrenching on your brute. Lol. Don't mean to thread hijack but what receiver hitch is that, looks sturdy.


Its made by Promark Offroad, got it on Ebay. Has been used MANY times from everything to yankin somebody out, pulling my old dodge dually out of the wet yard, and dragging my 16' lowboy trailer around. Only thing I didn't like about it was that it blocks access to your diff fill plug.....I fixed that by taking a holesaw to it...want to say I put a 1.5" hole in it, and that was done before I ever installed it on the brute so it didn't weaken it any obviously.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-Re...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2ea3042a



Sanative said:


> Looks pretty good. I may think about the moose. I just dont want something too big. By the way, where'd you get the www.mudinmyblood.com stickers? I need some!


 I got them when I paid my dues to be a subscribing member....


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Daaaang. I've gotten a lot of help on here and have been wanting some


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Donna can make stickers. (Mud_Diva) Check her forum section.

As far as bumpers, we are pulling in a new sponsor that tells me his main fab focus is on cages and bumpers... so... maybe get up with him once we get it worked out.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Donna can make stickers. (Mud_Diva) Check her forum section.
> 
> As far as bumpers, we are pulling in a new sponsor that tells me his main fab focus is on cages and bumpers... so... maybe get up with him once we get it worked out.


Thanks, i'll go check that out. I'll also see about the bumper once i hear from him. I kind of like to have things custom rather than what everybody buys.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Super ATV makes one too. IMO it would be perfect if they cut the hoop down to half that size and made it cover the whole plastic bumper cover instead of the small part on top.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> Super ATV makes one too. IMO it would be perfect if they cut the hoop down to half that size and made it cover the whole plastic bumper cover instead of the small part on top.


See, i thought the same exact thing


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Donna can make stickers. (Mud_Diva) Check her forum section.
> 
> As far as bumpers, we are pulling in a new sponsor that tells me his main fab focus is on cages and bumpers... so... maybe get up with him once we get it worked out.


If it's who I think it is, he does some good work so far... I seen the bumpers he made for a friend's rzr and they are sweet! If it's not who I think it is, then it should be... LOL


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

If i had a job and some spare cash... The moose bumper is what i would have... that thing is well built :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> If it's who I think it is, he does some good work so far... I seen the bumpers he made for a friend's rzr and they are sweet! If it's not who I think it is, then it should be... LOL
> 
> - Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


Havn't seen any his work yet, but already hearing some good stuff....pretty sure I'm thinkin about the same person, got one of his new business cards in my wallet



contractor09 said:


> If i had a job and some spare cash... The moose bumper is what i would have... that thing is well built :rockn:


 It is very well built for pushing, but I wish it was designed a little different with how it bolts on so that you could also hook a tow strap to it if need be. Mine will probably get a little iron added to it if I ever get around to buying a new mig welder, had an arc welder that finally gave up on me and I just havnt replaced it yet.


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Havn't seen any his work yet, but already hearing some good stuff....pretty sure I'm thinkin about the same person, got one of his new business cards in my wallet
> 
> 
> It is very well built for pushing, but I wish it was designed a little different with how it bolts on so that you could also hook a tow strap to it if need be. Mine will probably get a little iron added to it if I ever get around to buying a new mig welder, had an arc welder that finally gave up on me and I just havnt replaced it yet.


Yeh i got a pipe bender, notcher, miller 210 wire welder and a esab plasma cutter, but dont have the cash to go buy any tubeing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> If it's who I think it is, he does some good work so far... I seen the bumpers he made for a friend's rzr and they are sweet! If it's not who I think it is, then it should be... LOL
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


yep. I saw he built some stuff for your jeep... his forums up and running.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> If it's who I think it is, he does some good work so far... I seen the bumpers he made for a friend's rzr and they are sweet! If it's not who I think it is, then it should be... LOL
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


Boo..lol..Yes we are live...If there is a bumper that you are wanting let me know..we are getting the plasma table up and running then I will be coming to steal your brute for some measurments and a few free add ons...we all like free...My first order is laying out a skid plate for all of your monsters..If any one does Inkscape,Cad or any program that will transfer to a dxf file and you want to lay out a part for the brutes then I have a sweet deal so P.M me...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just need to get my hands on some stock ones so I can measure them & draw it out. lol


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I just need to get my hands on some stock ones so I can measure them & draw it out. lol


Reverse engineering...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me know when u want the brute.. Not like I get to ride it anyway! LOL... Seriously though... 


---
- Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I am getting a factory plastic one tomorrow so I can get the measurements off of..I am needing input on what you guys want..I started a thread so the more input the better...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the look of the factory bumper, so if you kept those lines but made it a "real bumper" I would be interested. Maybe add pockets for a extra set of lights


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

Sanative do you like the bumper in my avatar? I have made afew changes since that pic. I will try and get an updated pic and post it. I now have my winch fairlead in the middle of that bumper with the winch straight behind it where the rad. used to be.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Brutemankelley said:


> Sanative do you like the bumper in my avatar? I have made afew changes since that pic. I will try and get an updated pic and post it. I now have my winch fairlead in the middle of that bumper with the winch straight behind it where the rad. used to be.


From what i see in the picture it looks good


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

See if this pic is better.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of bumper is that? Looks really good, did you make it yourself?


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

Was originally for a Grizzly. Had to fab it to the bike.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Looks good, at the same time looks like it protects and could hold up


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good. Would look even better if the "wings" angled up to match the angle beneath the headlights.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Donna can make stickers. (Mud_Diva) Check her forum section.
> 
> As far as bumpers, we are pulling in a new sponsor that tells me his main fab focus is on cages and bumpers... so... maybe get up with him once we get it worked out.


Whos that guy im in need of a nice strong bumper that is around 250 or less so i can push over some trees and push out some friends in the mud. my stock bumper is getting dents in it from hitting trees over


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Impact custom fabs


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I like mine for pushing it has the rubber impact strips so you don't damage what your pushing out or your bike.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Now thats a bumper i would be looking for would that fit on a 08 750 and where did you get it? And is it durable?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

X2 ^ Yea that is nice. I would eventually like to build a bumper for the Brute.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

CumminsPower24 said:


> X2 ^ Yea that is nice. I would eventually like to build a bumper for the Brute.


I would to but i dont have a welder.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That bumper is actually for the 08-11 Brutes I had to modify the mounts to make it work. And yes its durable I've never had it budge and I've pushed alot of stuff with it. Its made by Quadrex it the Elite series. They cost around $250

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I would to trade my bumper for a moose hd I think mine is alot stronger built the uprights on mine are 1/4 steel. I would just like to change mine up a little.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

